# panniers to a racing bike????



## oliver (20 Mar 2010)

it may be a complete newbie question but is it possible to fit panniers to a specialized allez sport, which has no attachments at all - can you get clip on panniers?


----------



## BentMikey (20 Mar 2010)

Could you carry your STUFFs in a saddlebag like a Carradice longflap camper?


----------



## wafflycat (20 Mar 2010)

Why indeed there is a solution to your dilemma! 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Topeak_Beam_Rack_RX_Rear_Rack_With_Side_Frames/5360017390/

and with the appropriate luggage

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Topeak_RX_Trunk_Bag_DXP_with_Side_Panniers/5360043342/#more

There is your answer!


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2010)

I've seen lots of set ups like Waffly's and BentMikey's suggestion. 
Your carrying capacity isn't huge like that but it depends on what you want to carry?

Are there eyes that could take the bottom of a pannier rack at the fork and drop outs and then you could use P clips - like this to attach the tops? I don't know the Allez very well.


----------



## Banjo (20 Mar 2010)

Hello Oliver I considered one of the seat post bars you can get to hang panniers on for my Scott which also has no fixing points. Seems a shame to put something so heavy and ugly on a bike like yours (or mine) so I havent done it yet.I have a underseat bag for tools phone etc and



On all day rides I carry waterproofs and food in a small backpack instead.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (20 Mar 2010)

Doesn't the Allez have the lugs required for pannier racks anyway?


----------



## Arch (20 Mar 2010)

You can do virtually anything with p-clips...

I fitted a rack to my FCR, it only had single bosses at the rear hub, so the rack and mudguard double up on those, and the top is bodged to the seatpost clamp - it's coped with touring, including a camping weekend.


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2010)

I have just got one of these-Altura daypack
View attachment 5936

http://www.cyclesense.co.uk/products.php?plid=m60b6s73p6743&rs=gb
It's a larger capacity saddle bag ideal for me,fits tools,tubes,my lunch and spare shirt/gilet in no problem.


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2010)

My allez sport has rack fittings.


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2010)

That's a good price Potsy. I'm tempted. I've got a large one of these and have just stuffed it full ready for tomorrow.

I've got a Brooks and the rails flare from 60 to ninety five mm where yours looks like it might fit on. Do you reckon this'll work with the fixings on it?

Also - can a light be clipped to the back of it?

I should start carrying less stuff not more


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> That's a good price Potsy. I'm tempted. I've got a large one of these and have just stuffed it full ready for tomorrow.
> 
> I've got a Brooks and the rails flare from 60 to ninety five mm where yours looks like it might fit on. Do you reckon this'll work with the fixings on it?
> 
> ...


No light fitting unfortunately but my light is right at the bottom of the seat post so is still visible,I have a selle hybrid saddle now which it fits to fine,bracket fitting looks to be 60mm at most.Will try and take a few pics if it will help.


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2010)

potsy said:


> Will try and take a few pics if it will help.



That'd be much appreciated, if you get chance. Ta.


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2010)

No probs-I'm no David Bailey but you get the idea-


----------



## MacB (20 Mar 2010)

Potsy, I would say that you're rear light will be obscured from several angles.


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2010)

MacB said:


> Potsy, I would say that you're rear light will be obscured from several angles.


Yeah that's my only worry about it tbh,although I do have one lower down too,any suggestions Mac?


----------



## longers (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks Potsy but I think I'll struggle to fit it and will save my pennies instead.


----------



## Arch (20 Mar 2010)

potsy said:


> Yeah that's my only worry about it tbh,although I do have one lower down too,any suggestions Mac?



How about, getting a length of webbing (the sort of thing they make friction fastening straps from), and looping it from the top of the bag, under the saddle, over the end, and fastening it to the seat post underneath. If it could be slightly elastic it would hold tight (hooks on both ends perhaps?). Then you could clip a light to it at the back of the bag.

Or if you could get a red headtorch, put the head harness over back end of the bag?

Or carry your light on you - clipped into a back jersey pocket, or if you have a loop on yout jacket...


----------



## potsy (20 Mar 2010)

Arch said:


> How about, getting a length of webbing (the sort of thing they make friction fastening straps from), and looping it from the top of the bag, under the saddle, over the end, and fastening it to the seat post underneath. If it could be slightly elastic it would hold tight (hooks on both ends perhaps?). Then you could clip a light to it at the back of the bag.
> 
> Or if you could get a red headtorch, put the head harness over back end of the bag?
> 
> Or carry your light on you - clipped into a back jersey pocket, or if you have a loop on yout jacket...


Cheers Arch,although I didn't understand most of it I'm a man so don't know what friction fasteners are I have thought about clipping one to my jacket though as I do have the loops for it.Will have to experiment I think.


----------



## Arch (21 Mar 2010)

potsy said:


> Cheers Arch,although I didn't understand most of it I'm a man so don't know what friction fasteners are I have thought about clipping one to my jacket though as I do have the loops for it.Will have to experiment I think.



You know those straps you get, made of a sort of webbing fabric, with a buckle at one end that you thread the other end through, and it holds it with a metal tongue that is sprung, so that the strap can't slip back through the buckle?

I want to call it a ratchet strap, but that's really the sort you use to tie loads on trailers, that you tighten with a ratchet handle...

Basically, I though you could arrange a strap that ran from the top of the bag (fastened under the saddle perhaps), over the back and fastened underneath, to give you something to clip a light to...


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2010)

Thanks Arch,think I'm with you now,good idea that will see what I can find/cadge this week.
I have now moved the light as shown in this pic-have drawn a red shape where the light is now,should be a bit more visible from there.
View attachment 5950


----------



## Crankarm (21 Mar 2010)

Oh this thread is funny. Makes me think of people who buy a Ferrari or Porsche 911 and then try fit a towbar to pull a caravan !

Why not buy a touring bike?


----------



## wafflycat (21 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Oh this thread is funny. Makes me think of people who buy a Ferrari or Porsche 911 and then try fit a towbar to pull a caravan !
> 
> *Why not buy a touring bike?*




Got one thanks. Also a hybrid & a recumbent trike. My road bike is my summer bike - used for all-day rides when I want to ride with those lovely carbon forks, but carry enough food/spares/clothing for being out all day without stuffing everything in my jersey pockets giving that 'baboon bum' look. My arse is big enough without the added attraction of looking like a baboon in heat.


----------



## potsy (21 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Oh this thread is funny. Makes me think of people who buy a Ferrari or Porsche 911 and then try fit a towbar to pull a caravan !
> 
> Why not buy a touring bike?


 cos I don't want one(yet)


----------



## BentMikey (21 Mar 2010)

That comment could apply rather well to my using the Fujin as a commuting bike.


----------

